# My bad little doggy



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a shiba/jack russell mix named Koda who is normally the best little girl in the world, but every once in a while (like today) she acts up.
I keep my fish in my bedroom which is closed off to all the dogs unless I'm in there, but as I left for work Koda somehow managed to sneak back into my room and got herself locked in. Normally that's no big deal, but when I got home I found this sitting on my bed.








The treats I got for my fish were completely gone! The bottle was still 99% full and she ate every last piece!
Such a bad girl, but how can you stay mad at this face.








I just hope it doesn't make her sick now.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Omygosh! I hope she doesn't get sick too! Probably a case of the loose poops coming though! LOL..she is adorable!


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

lol!
thats so cute


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks 
She knew she was in trouble the moment I opened my door too. She darted right out like she was saying "nothing to see here mama!" Too bad that knowledge doesn't seem to stop her from doing bad in the first place. :/


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats so funny My neighbors jack's did the same thing today LOL


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

This must be what they call one of the "Dog days of Summer" lol...my three have wore me out today! Thank goodness it's almost kennel time...sigh.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww she's so cute, I hope she'll be alright!


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

@weaver72 hah, really? So strange

@Bettanewbie60 Oh if you only knew! I work at a boarding kennel so I spend most of my days taking care of other peoples crazy puppies/kitties only to come home to 4 of my own crazy pups. 

@thekinetic Thanks  I hope so too. I'm hoping it won't give her gas too, she shares a bed with me and one of my other dogs. >.<


----------

